

The rise of the non-compete agreement, from tech workers to sandwich makers - ValentineC
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/21/the-rise-of-the-non-compete-agreement-from-tech-workers-to-sandwich-makers/

======
moonka
Putting non-competes on things like sandwich makers is pretty unconscionable.
I used to love eating at Jimmy John's, but I haven't since I first heard about
this practice.

~~~
bediger4000
Me too. I've stayed away from Jimmy Johns after reading about this. The rise
of "intellectual property" is just another way to implement control. The old
ways, church, information gateways, social order, have increasingly fallen
apart, so society needs a new way to control.

